#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-01-10
 * Linden940 is away: I'm away
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-01-11
<stlsaint> texas has lost its vibrancy
<stlsaint> not sure if that is a word
<Ahmuck-Sr> stlsaint: hi hi
<stlsaint> Ahmuck-Sr: sup
<Ahmuck-Sr> going home, /me thinks i'm sick with the flu
<stlsaint> oh man that sucks
<skpl> hello.
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-01-12
 * Linden940 is back (gone 43:24:06)
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-01-13
<Linden940> hey people
<Linden940> ya'll have ice down in south texas?
<stlsaint> Linden940: sup
<stlsaint> none here
<Linden940> lol lucky stlsaint
<Linden940> there still ice/snow here
 * Linden940 was out of office for a sec
<stlsaint> there was very very minimal ice on the ground early this morning
<Linden940> lol just made $280 and going to make 150 tomorrow and it took me only about 10mins of work and 5mins worth of phone time
<stlsaint> nice
<Linden940> theres more ice here for about 300 wisky drinks
<Linden940> lol
<Linden940> yea...today was easy money...real good day lol
<Linden940> have to go to Ada over the weekend tho..but I will make around 120 to 140 there (profit)
<Linden940> wb stlsaint
<Linden940> wb stlsaint
<stlsaint> Linden940: yea im having irc issues
<rayyir> sup people
<Linden940> nothing much rayyir
<Linden940> trying to find out if i should cry or not lol
<rayyir> lol how's that
<Linden940> i own a company and...i just spent 810 of money that I dont have on auction
<Linden940> making the money back after the auction is not the problem...its getting the money before the auction is over lol
<rayyir> ouch...
<rayyir> dang... did you get something for the company?
<Linden940> *i have like $700 out on items that is in stock and i have to keep a 600 over head for every day business
<Linden940> i own the company lol
<rayyir> sweet
<rayyir> what's your company
<Linden940> and the items I am trying to get from the auction is for resell
<Linden940> i recycle computer waste
<Linden940> but we will recycle / resell just about anything but we "master" in computer waste
<rayyir> damn that sounds pretty bad ass
<Linden940> we buy old computers take out usable parts test and resell those parts...parts that are not reusable we scrap out for the metals that they have
<rayyir> where in texas are you from?
<Linden940> the part that is bad ass is when we go into a company and they are like....you see everything here?...we need you to take all of it out (there whole server room)
<Linden940> I am in dallas
<rayyir> oh nice
<rayyir> i dont know about your weather though
<Linden940> lol COLD
<rayyir> i was there for like 2 weeks earlier this year
<rayyir> its alergy HELL
<rayyir> but worst of all.. the cab drivers
<rayyir> Ukrainian crazy drivers
<Linden940> lol
<Linden940> all drivers here are crazy
<Linden940> 35 - 75 and 635 u can take bets at how many car accidents there will be that day an how many car fires
<Linden940> there is like 3 accidents in the morning *every morning*
<Linden940> 1 to 2 at lunch time
<Linden940> and 4 at the end of the day
<Linden940> and like 1 to 2 car fires
<Linden940> anyways...i am heading to bed...the next few weeks are going to be very stressful but...could be the best time for me to make money this year *I could be looking at a gross profit of over 30grand with a total spent of $800 so...yea...if it all works out as I hope...it be a good month =)
<rayyir> ahhh
<Linden940> yup anyways...good night
 * Linden940 is away: I'm away
<rayyir1> jessus
<rayyir1> hey Linden940, maybe you can help me out.
<rayyir1> nvm that answered my question
<rayyir1> is anyone from san antonio ??
<rayyir1> WHAT
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-01-14
<rayyir1> hello
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-01-15
<skpl> HI.
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-01-16
 * Linden940 is back (gone 33:56:12)
<muffinx> Hello everyone.
<Linden940> hello muffinx whats up?
<muffinx> Not much at the moment.  Had to move about a month and a half ago, and lost internet.  I still don't have internet.  I'm borrowing some.  >:-)
<muffinx> How are you?
<Linden940> lmao
<Linden940> i am sleepy wooped...had a long ass day
<muffinx> Actually, I've been taking it easy today.  Worked a lot last week though, which is a good thing at this point.
<Linden940> had went to ada OK today *i live in dallas* this morning and came back just before 5pm
<muffinx> Ouch.
<Linden940> lol yea
<Linden940> spent 65 on fuel about $350 on items that I paid for
<Linden940> but i will be selling those same items and will get around 850 here in dallas on them
<Linden940> so....it was a very good day for me lol
<Linden940> part that sucked tho...I only have 1/4 of a load...i did not even have a full load that I could of had so I will have to go back there in a few weeks to do it all over again
<muffinx> Yeah, I'd say so.  That sounds like a good turn around to me.
<muffinx> Right now I am still trying to get back on my feet.
<Linden940> yea it is...alot of work in it tho
<muffinx> But things are finally looking up.
<muffinx> True, but that makes the work worth it, right?
<Linden940> same here....I put everything I had into this company that I started an its starting to turn fold lol
<Linden940> yea...i have put countless hours of work that i never got paid for...but in the long run i think i will end up on top...have a few more things I need to work out then I will be set up to make some big money
<muffinx> Well ... I'll eventually get my own company going, I hope.  But for now, I'm just working a blah job.  Something to at least get a place ... staying with my dad atm.
<muffinx> brb phone
<Linden940> <<<makes around .34 to .50 per every $1.00 I spend
<Linden940> what is your company going to be of? an hb
<muffinx> Software, or some sort of service center sort of thing.  Not sure yet.  But it will definitely be something.  Unfortunately, I need to go for now to handle this call.  Hope to be back later though.
<Linden940> latre
<Linden940> later*
<Linden940> hey...anyone here?
<mrand> sometimes
<Linden940> lol mrand
<Linden940> what r u doin mrand ?
<mrand> Linden940: a bunch of things.   Hot project at work + Finally got an HD TV, so I'm redoing my mythtv system
<Linden940> nice mrand when did u end up getting the tv?
<Linden940> i have been hunting for one for a good bit now
<mrand> Linden940: I found a factory refurbished online at vanns.com in December.  Shipping cracked the screen though, so I ended up with a brand new one.
<Linden940> lol ouch
<stlsaint> hey either of you know how to destroy a bridge (br0) on ubuntu server?
<Linden940> not off hand
<Linden940> lol anyone want to buy my truck?
 * stlsaint has no bucks!
<mrand> why is that lol?
 * mrand has no place to park it.
<Linden940> lol
<Linden940> mrand, u can park it at my house if u want
<Linden940> i need 2 sell it so I can buy a bigger truck
<Linden940> my truck is worth around 8grand...but i cant park it on the side of the road and wait til someone buys it...i need it every day so its hard for me to sell it
<Linden940> i have a 4sale sign on it...had a few calls lol but they want to give me crap
<Linden940> *the bed I have on the truck is worth about 3grand alone..the 3inch lift is worth about 1grand by its self and it had 5 mudding tires that sell for 200 each*
<Linden940> so about 5800+ of after market parts...then the blue book value of the truck is 2,500
 * Linden940 truck was built for off roading lol
<Linden940> an i am tryin to get like 5 to 6 grand for it
<mrand> Linden940: list it on craigslist?
<Linden940> yup i have
<Linden940> monday is going 2 be a good day =-)
<Linden940> well out of the office for now. laters
#ubuntu-us-tx 2012-01-09
<Ahmuck> hey.  need to know how to convert CRT monitor into TV any idea?
<mrand> Ahmuck: uhhh, cable boxes have HDMI output... does this CRT have HDMI? ;-)
<mrand> since you are asking on a ubuntu channel, is there a computer involved here?  A bit more info about what you are looking for would make it easy for people to respond.
<Ahmuck> VGA
<Ahmuck> iirc Linden940 was telling me that they are converting them in Africa.  i noticed I could go bnc to vga
<mrand> the CRT has VGA input?  And what TV hose do you have?  cable / sat box?  cable to the wall?  computer?  Come on man... we can't help without some info!
<Ahmuck> sorry, any connection.  i have 40-50 CRT i want to dump
<Ahmuck> so i'd advertise them as 10.00 or free to dump them and point them to a way to turn them into a cheap high resolution tv
<Ahmuck> i don't want to pay dump fees ... :)
<mrand> If they aren't huge, you at least used to be able to pay $10 and get a $10 gift card at Best buy.
<mrand> Don't know if they keep track and would limit you to one
<Ahmuck> heh, best buy no longer offers recycling options for CRT
#ubuntu-us-tx 2012-01-10
<Linden940> Ahmuck, what part of texas are you in? I could take them off your hands
<spridel> really?  i remember taking a TV for $15 or $25
<spridel> yeah what mrand said
<Linden940> best buy got smart lmao
<Linden940> what alot of people use to do was fill a 18wheeler and ship them to CA
<Linden940> down in CA the state will PAY you for them
<spridel> well you put in $10 and get a $10 gift card
<Linden940> it was a really good cash amount...i don't remember it anymore tho.
<Linden940> but now you have to show proof that they came from CA and thats hard to do...so you cant ship them there anymore and get paid the big bucks
<Linden940> so the only other place you can send them is over seas to china where they turn them into tvs
<Linden940> If bring them to me I will buy them off of you lol
<Linden940> i'm only paying like $0.25 but I don't charge
<Linden940> well...i am off to bed..i am flat out dead on my feet...I lost two pallets of computers down the road today from the rain and some asshole who cut me off that I had to slam on the brakes
<Linden940> that was a fun clean up job with it raining
<Linden940> so good night ya'll
<tp0x45> anyone here from Central Texas?
<tp0x45> Bryan/College Station?
<mrand> is anyone really /from/ BCS?
<mrand> I mean, I went to school there and all, but I don't remember meeting anyone  actually born there.  Most people move there.
<NicolaeDebevec> it's a college town, like others it exists to serve the school
#ubuntu-us-tx 2012-01-11
<spridel> i have family in BCS and teach at TAMU
<tp0x45> any Ubuntu events in central texas?
<tp0x45> ping?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2012-01-14
<spridel> heya stlsaint you back stateside?
<stlsaint> spridel: yea, giving a class session in #ubuntu-classroom right now, gimme a sec
<stlsaint> but yes i am back in texas
<spridel> good to hear your back safely
<stlsaint> thanks
#ubuntu-us-tx 2014-01-11
<luis_> Hi, for some reason my grub menu doesn't show the latest kernels I have installed. When I try to run update-grub, it tells me I have to install grub or grub2-common, but when I try to install grub-common, it says this: "grub-common : Depends: liblzma2 (>= 4.999.9beta) but it is not installable"
<luis_> any suggestion as to what to do next?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2014-01-12
<locodir-user> hello?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2017-01-10
<paradoxical> Hi all
<tiwake> 7 minutes before leaving
#ubuntu-us-tx 2017-01-12
<Ardonel> Good evening all.
 * tiwake flails at Ardonel
 * Ardonel grabs tiwake and hauls him up.
<Ardonel> you shouldn't sleep in the lake
<tiwake> Ardonel: its a sky lake though
<tiwake> iunno
<Ardonel> watch out for the ghost riders then
<tiwake> I was thinking more like http://fav.me/d50db90
<tiwake> here we go https://derpibooru.org/979311
<tiwake> a lake in the sky
<tiwake> oh woah, that guy has a lot of really good art
#ubuntu-us-tx 2018-01-14
<tyr0neah> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). zjgzfieqs: manjo tedg chiluk ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<tyr0neah> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ TRELANE IS OFFERING FREE FELACIO CLASSES IN #FREENODE (FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE HIM AS WELL). rcxjxbuo: tedg jose alai ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
#ubuntu-us-tx 2019-01-11
<matthewdumler> this place ever active?
